# I want to change my forum name. How do I do that?



## White_MAGA_Man (Sep 24, 2019)

I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2019)

You can't. Mods can't. But, we can try to contact Administrators to see if they will do it. Don't think they really like to though.


----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


We already have a miketx, buddy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


CrusaderFrank is already taken


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 24, 2019)

And there is only room for 1 Ridgerunner...


----------



## Katniss (Sep 24, 2019)

Dude - just be yourself........but more quietly.  (_cheeky grin_)


----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2019)

Wouldn't one have to be removed from the forum user list and reregister?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 24, 2019)

longknife said:


> Wouldn't one have to be removed from the forum user list and reregister?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


You're a new member like me right ?
So you don't really have that much to lose by just registering with a new name do you ?
(I think you have to use a different email address - let me go ask my sock puppet....brb).


----------



## north star (Sep 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?
> ...


Yep. He's right.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Sep 24, 2019)

Never mind. I'll just change my avatar instead when I have time.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Never mind. I'll just change my avatar instead when I have time.


You can borrow Marion's...
Or is it John Wayne ? I forget....


----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Never mind. I'll just change my avatar instead when I have time.


Here is one for you.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


Be sure to spell my name right, won't you?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)

Like that ^


White_MAGA_Man said:


> Never mind. I'll just change my avatar instead when I have time.


How long could it take ? Just save an image then edit it down to the right size and use that.
<*---- *I just did it 30 minutes ago...it took about 20 seconds.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 29, 2019)

Sorry but...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 29, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


Despicable is the hot new deplorable 

*Cory Booker: Trump Supporters Are 'Despicable'*

**


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 19, 2019)

Have you considered reincarnation?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 19, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?




Turn into a leftist and start running a bunch of socks.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 20, 2019)

Kat said:


> You can't. Mods can't. But, we can try to contact Administrators to see if they will do it. Don't think they really like to though.




He wants to change it to hello kitty 2


.


Lol


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 20, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > You can't. Mods can't. But, we can try to contact Administrators to see if they will do it. Don't think they really like to though.
> ...




No, what was the name Mathew wanted?
Meow kitty?

.


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 20, 2019)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I think that's it.....but he later went with ScienceRocks.  I hope he found help somewhere.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 20, 2019)

You could go make yourself an new email address & use it to register again. 

But why bother?  The name "Thunk" is already taken


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name to someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


harry dresden is already taken.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> *I want to change my forum name to someone I admire* according to posts that I like. How do I do it?


Golum?


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Nov 7, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Why bother changing your name? Most know you as "that dumb ass" anyway.


Who? Be honest!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I want to change my forum name e available ato someone I admire according to posts that I like. How do I do it?



TruthMatters might be available


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Why bother changing your name? Most know you as "that dumb ass" anyway.
> ...


Nope, that wouldn't work either.  Maybe this one will best describe you;
Stimulum calcitrare meam ego sum stultus.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 7, 2019)

I will allow airplanemechanic2


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> No, what was the name Mathew wanted?
> Meow kitty?



  He did later succeed at getting it changed to ScienceRocks.

  And some time after that, he got permanently banned.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > *I want to change my forum name to someone I admire* according to posts that I like. How do I do it?
> ...


----------



## Picaro (Nov 9, 2019)

Why not let the board suggest vote on a list new names for those who want to change theirs? Make it a community event. I'm sure no one here on MSMB would be anything but serious on such matters.


----------

